# The Symposium: Were you there?



## Emptyglass (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi all:

Well the Modern Arnis International Symposium 1 is over. For those of you who missed it for legitimate reasons, you missed alot. I'm sorry you couldn't attend as I personally would have loved to have seen you there in the spirit of learning, friendship and respect for the memory of the Professor.  Buy the videos or DVD's and check it out. Dr. Barber can give you the information on who to contact and how to get them. Especially excellent was the instruction by Punong Guro Tom Bolden, Sifu Peter Vargas, Senior Master Dan Anderson, Guro Bram Frank and Guro Timothy Kashino (these were the 5 instructors whose workshops that I was able to attend or watch closely). However, from what I could see all of the instruction was top-notch.

For those of you who missed it for reasons that were based on ego or politics. Shame on you. In my opinion, you've done a disservice and a dishonor to the memory of the Professor. The energy and open-mindedness of the Symposium was spectacular. People from all over the United States and the world (2 from Israel, 2 from Germany, 1 from North Western Canada - thanks for coming guys, come back soon!) as well as all levels of proficency (GM Neal Hummerstone from Rochester and 2 of his students attended on Sunday!) were there. We had an excellent demonstration from 2 gentlemen from the Serrada Escrima family (you fellas were awesome - I'll be calling if I'm ever in CA, come see me in Baltimore sometime) who came to the Symposium simply because they (and their master) wanted to pay their respect to the memory of GM Presas and show their friendship and support.

The players who came know that what they got was the real deal. The "art within your art" and an indisputable demonstration that the concepts of Modern Arnis as taught by Professor Remy A. Presas, have been absorbed by some of his top students and presented in their own unique way. No one person is Modern Arnis, no one person is the light. Each instructor is a lens which reflects a part of the spectrum and focuses it in their own unique way for their students to see. They are the guideposts pointing to the source and they have an honorable duty to make sure their students understand this.

Everyone who attended has my respect for supporting the ideas that the Symposium represented. Maraming salamat po to you all. You've done yourselves, your art and your instructors credit and honor.

Anyone who has issue with anything I have said above, please realize, these opinions are my own and take your issues up with me. I'm only a simple student of the Filipino Martial Arts.

Richard Curren
Proud attendee of the Modern Arnis International Symposium 1


----------



## Lunumbra (Jul 14, 2003)

BTW, Richard taught one of the first sessions on Friday . . . I enjoyed it a lot.

Now that I've had a day to assimilate it all! (BRAIN OVERLOAD!)

First things First. Doctor B had an incredible idea and followed through. He is one of the few people that is TRULY "a gentlemen and a scholar". This was an amazing event, and he has challenged us all to repeat it. I think we should take up that challenge. We just have to figure out when, how often, and where . . . Then, just to kick things off, he taught pocket stick techniques. I understand that it is one of his favorites!

The amount of material was very diverse. (Let me consult my notes . . . ) I personally attended sessions that covered, High stress drills (technical vs tactical mindset), Lock Flows, Knife disarms, Countering disarms, Double Mano, trapping hands application, Knife technique (by three different instructors) and Gunting knife technique. George Denson of VideoQuest was there with his team. They must have captured close to 42 hours of material. So if you missed the Symposium I suggest you get a hold of him and order a set of tapes or DVD's. Having said that, there is nothing like being there in person. George and company couldn't be everywhere at once, and there was a lot of material done off camera. If there is another Symposium, I'll be there, it is simply too valuable an experience to miss.

A little more detail and some thank you's.
Guro Richard Curren, Guro Dawud Muhammad and SM Bram Frank were the three aforementioned knife technique instuctor's. Richard did a knife sensitivity drill which gets your hands movin'. Guro Muhammad related sticks to knives, knife disarms (using your opponent's other arm, a nice touch ) which led into the Lock flow drill. (I've been looking for exactly that kind of thing).

Bram Frank introduced us to his new Modular system that he developed for the purpose of Training the Trainers, basically a simple way to organize the material so that it can be learned more easily. Good stuff that connects and builds skill sets quickly. Then, of course, he dug out a Drone and banged a couple of us around Steve Shindhe (Tiny Tigger!) gets an honorable mention for helping many of us through the intricacies of Counter for Counter W/ Disarms.

Paul Martin decided to focus on tactical skill development (as opposed to technical skill, think of it as book learning vs hands on training). He got us all sweaty and stressed and then put us through some simple tactical drills. Superman position, Pickle in the Middle, 3-5 seconds, I remember, Paul.  And I intend to use those drills with my guys here in City. Later, Paul taught applications of trapping hands.

SM Dan Anderson did some counter-disarm work. He taught conceptually, encouraging us to play with the simple concepts that he gave us. It made it a LOT easier to remember. This is a subject that I've never seen covered before (weapon retention, yes, but what to do AFTER you lose your weapon, no) and it was awesome to play with this stuff. I hope to take the same idea's and apply it to gun disarms. (After I get some work in, I'll get in touch with ya, SM Anderson!)

One of my favorites was Guro Tim Kashino teachings on Double Mano (Single Stick). Fun Fun Fun stuff. He also taught conceptually, with very few rules. I had a great time learning how to use different parts of the stick to different things at the same time, accomplishing more with less. (Double O's and C's! I'll work on it Tim.)

Side note: Tim Kashino was one of the people that helped Doctor B. get the college arnis curriculum approved by Prof. Presas. Sufficently Impressive!

The Serrenda guys (somebody post their names, I've forgotten them and they deserve the credit.) Showed us their version of 1-12 with counters. I think they were expecting more questions, but we knew what we were seeing and just wanted them to keep going! These were men of respect, knowledge and skill, and it was a pleasure to have them there.

I came home with lot's of fun toy's and material as well. Doctor B will be proud of me. By chance I bought all four books on Arnis that were not written by Prof. Presas, and the first english book that was written by him. (the beginning is the beginning is the beginning . . .) I bought one of the Bolo and Abiniko set made by Frank Oleson and hauled all the way across the continent by Shana Kozusko. 

To everyone who put their best foot forward, came, and contributed, THANK YOU. To my Training Partners, Al Nyman, both Paul's (Mr. Martin and Mr. Janulis) Rodney, Datu Dieter Knuttel and finally Keith (for getting me to and from, training with me and giving me a great deal on some sticks) A big Thank You to ya'll. To all you guys whose names I've forgotten, I'm sorry, but thank you, as well.

So I have some new tools, new concepts and new techniques, that ought to keep me going until the next one!!! 

Michael Stone
Lunumbra
Proud attendee of the Modern Arnis International Symposium 1 (Damn straight, Mr Curren)

O.k. I want to hear from some you people who were in the sessions I couldn't do!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

What was the final instructor list? How did the testing go? Were there any surprise big name attendees?


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 15, 2003)

Michael:

Thanks very much for the kind words. Between practicioners like Punong Guro Tom Bolden, Sifu Peter Vargas and Senior Masters Bram Frank and Dan Anderson, I was truly standing in the shadows of giants in my opinion. Dr. Barber asked me to teach that session because a number of instructors on the schedule had to or chose to not attend on short notice. I'm glad someone enjoyed what was being taught. However, now that I have had time to think about it, I would have liked to show/explain more of where the drill could make connections with concepts the Professor taught in Modern Arnis such as Economy of Motion, Torque, etc... Oh well, maybe next time if I have a little more time to plan. 

Salamat po,

Richard Curren
Proud attendee of the Modern Arnis International Symposium 1


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What was the final instructor list? How did the testing go? Were there any surprise big name attendees? *



*1.* Final Instructor List:

Friday Night:
1. Dr. Barber
2. Richard Curren

Saturday & Sunday: (In no particular order)

1. Tim Hartman 
2. Dan Anderson
3. Dieter Knuttel
4. Bram Frank
5. Tom Bolden 
6. Peter Vargas
7. Paul Martin
8. Tim kashino
9. Dawud Muhomad
10. Paul Janulis 


*2.* Testing????

 :rofl: 

I have no idea! That's funny because there some hype and some controversy about this, yet I totally forgot to ask about it. I don't believe there was a testing at all; if there was I sure wasn't around for it!   It didn't appear that any of the attendees wanted to test, anyways.

*3.* Surprise attendees.

I was suprised as hell to find myself attending and even teaching at this event, personally, cause I am definatily not a "big name".

Let's see...other surprises......

I am going to mention one other person who was not on the instructor bill, and who may not be considered a "big name" but who attended and should be mentioned. He is senior to me in Modern Arnis and Balintawak, and is in fact senior to many people who were on the instructor bill. He had the courtesy of hanging out during my sessions to give me a little support. And that person is Rich Parsons. Thanks Rich!  

There were two gentlemen from Cabalas Serrada Eskrima, and that was a pleasent suprise. They did a demo. If I can remember there names correctly, they were Bob and Sharbel....last names have escaped me. There a part of the International Eskrima Serrada Association (I.E.S.A.) if anyone wants to search them on the web.

I think that someone by the name of Neal Hummerstone came by on Sunday. I have never heard of him, but I guess he is well known in the area. Unfortunatily, I wasn't able to train or converse with him much at the event.

That should cover your queries, arnisador.

:asian: 
Paul Janulis


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> *Hi all:
> 
> Well the Modern Arnis International Symposium 1 is over. For those of you who missed it for legitimate reasons, you missed alot. I'm sorry you couldn't attend as I personally would have loved to have seen you there in the spirit of learning, friendship and respect for the memory of the Professor.  Buy the videos or DVD's and check it out. Dr. Barber can give you the information on who to contact and how to get them. Especially excellent was the instruction by Punong Guro Tom Bolden, Sifu Peter Vargas, Senior Master Dan Anderson, Guro Bram Frank and Guro Timothy Kashino (these were the 5 instructors whose workshops that I was able to attend or watch closely). However, from what I could see all of the instruction was top-notch.
> *



Right on, Richard.  The instruction was top notch and it ranged from good to very good to better and best (multiple persons achieved that level).  Everyone who instructed had a strong and positive impact on the final outcome of the Symposium.  They ALL made it happen for everyone in attendance.



> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> For those of you who missed it for reasons that were based on ego or politics. Shame on you. In my opinion, you've done a disservice and a dishonor to the memory of the Professor. The energy and open-mindedness of the Symposium was spectacular. People from all over the United States and the world (2 from Israel, 2 from Germany, 1 from North Western Canada - thanks for coming guys, come back soon!) as well as all levels of proficency (GM Neal Hummerstone from Rochester and 2 of his students attended on Sunday!) were there. We had an excellent demonstration from 2 gentlemen from the Serrada Escrima family (you fellas were awesome - I'll be calling if I'm ever in CA, come see me in Baltimore sometime) who came to the Symposium simply because they (and their master) wanted to pay their respect to the memory of GM Presas and show their friendship and support.
> [/B]



That should tke care of the comments and "concerns" of one grumpy old man posting on another forum about the Symposium being an "East Coast event".  The last time I checked, Israel, Germany, North Western Canada, California, Washington State, Texas, Illinois, Michigan and Louisana WERE NOT on the Eastern Coast of the United States.  Additionally it is a very long drive up the East Coast from Florida and North Carolina to the Western side of New York State and Buffalo.  Try 16 to 24 hours of travel time by car.  

The grumpy old fellow in question also neglected to mention in his little diatribe against the Symposium, that he was given the opportunity to attend the event as my guest (free of charge).  He declined the opportunity and then claimed that he does not go to events that require him to pay for admission.  BTW, he lives on the East Coast and within 8 hours driving time to Buffalo, NY.  

He was also concerned that I have taken the position that certificates and titles are not necessarily the true measure of a person's ability and knowledge, therefore I do not pay too much attention to titles and rank statements.  I want to see some demonstated skills within the art.  I will not dispute or argue about the ranks and titles that people claim and I will show proper respect and courtesy to people because my mother raised me to do so, but that does not mean that I have to defer to someone simply because they claim to be something within the arts.  Show me some skill.  

Everyone of the long term instructors who are or have been in Modern Arnis under the late Professor can give you several examples of people whose skill levels were measurably below that of the IMAF rank awarded to them by Professor.  In fact isn't that part of the reasoning behind the disputes about leadership and successorship in the current world of Modern Arnis?  The MoTTs, Delaney, Tim Hartman, Marppio,etc.  Datu Hartman was at the Symposium!  Did the others show up, no!  In fact Demetrio Presas, posted the statement "We will be there..." when the Symposium was first announced.  They never came, did they?  

I know the publicly stated reason for their non-appearence and I have publicly acknowledged their right to attend and participate in a different event forum.  I also wished all involved good luck and good training.  But that does not change the fact that the leadersip dispute goes on and the leading contenders for the successorship have never squared off to show the Modern Arnis community as well as the general public who has the technical knowledge, mechanical and physical skills to be considered the leading practicioners of the art of Modern Arnis.  As for me, I hosted the first Symposium - I am finished with it!! 

Certinly ALL of the people who stepped forward and instructed at the Symposium were putting their knowledge, skills and abilities on view for everyone to see.  They ALL had demonstratable skills and showed that their paper certificates and titles were backed up by SKILLS within the art!!!

The latter is not merely my opinion, because the Symposium participants had the opportunity to rate each and every presenter at the Symposium through a written instrument that allowed everyone to answer the same questions for each instructor that they witnessed.  Furthermore, each instructor was evaluated via a second written instrument by one or two of his peers or fellow instructors.  I did not evaluate anyone, therefore the results of the evaluations were based on the opinions and beliefs of the Symposium participants.  It would be interesting to see the actual martial skill level of the grumpy old man, because he has declined to attend 3 other events that I am aware of where a special invitation was extended to him.  I know this because I issued 2 of the inviations.  

He talks (writes) quite a bit of smack and he is highly opinionated, but I would love to see him TEACHING his particular FMA style in an open, public forum.  And since I am quite sure that someone will send this to him before I can officially extend an invitation to him, I would be quite happy to have the grumpy old man come to Buffalo in September/October to TEACH at Erie Community College, South Campus.  We can do a side by side comparision of our respective self defense skills.  The catagories would include, though not necessarily be limited to empty hand defenses against, straight punches, hook punches, forehand and backhand slaps, front, side and rear chokes, gound chokes (face up), single stick attacks, single knife attacks and stick to stick defenses.  

I will not be available September 13-14, 27-28 or October 11-12.  The other weekends are open, he can just pick one.  BTW, no substitutes in his stead will be acceptable.  He wrote the stuff, let him put his own skills within the FMAs on display for all to see.



> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> The players who came know that what they got was the real deal. The "art within your art" and an indisputable demonstration that the concepts of Modern Arnis as taught by Professor Remy A. Presas, have been absorbed by some of his top students and presented in their own unique way. No one person is Modern Arnis, no one person is the light. Each instructor is a lens which reflects a part of the spectrum and focuses it in their own unique way for their students to see. They are the guideposts pointing to the source and they have an honorable duty to make sure their students understand this.
> 
> Everyone who attended has my respect for supporting the ideas that the Symposium represented. Maraming salamat po to you all. You've done yourselves, your art and your instructors credit and honor.
> ...



You have said it all so very well, Richard.  Thank you for the very positive review and all of your support.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunumbra _
> *BTW, Richard taught one of the first sessions on Friday . . . I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Now that I've had a day to assimilate it all! (BRAIN OVERLOAD!)
> ...



Thanks for attending the Sympsoium, Michael.  I also would like to thank you for acknowledging some of the people who worked at the event to make it happen and come off as smoothly as it did.  Your friendship and comments are greatly appriciated.

Sincerely,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

Since your calling him out, lets not mince words here, so people will understand you clearly.

In other words, who is this "grumpy old man" that your refering to? I have an idea, but I think a name will help everyone keep your post in the proper prospective. This will also prevent false assumptions.

 :asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What was the final instructor list? How did the testing go? Were there any surprise big name attendees? *



Paul Janulis, has supplied above the final list of people who actually instructed at the Symposium.  There no requests for testing.  The surprises were not in terms of any big names who might have attended.  The surprises came in terms of instruction and the release of my book, Modern Arnis: The Art Science and Hidden Conceptual Foundations.  Special Symposium Limited Text Edition.  Printed 25 copies, sold 17.

The instructional surprises involved the fact that I had to find substitutes for the people who dropped out for whatever reason at the last minute.  I added Paul Janulis, Richard Curren, Tim Kashino, Paul Martin and John Ralston.  Each and everyone performed well and were positively reviewed by the Symposium attendees.

Richard, showed some knife drills and had only 3 hours advanced notice that wanted him to teach.  His reviews were outstanding and I was told by SM Bram Frank that Richard had explained the drill so well that he had a new appriciation for the attributtes contained within the drill.

Paul Janulis had two days notice and filled in admirably.  His personality and explainations were infectious.  He received positive comments from the attendees.

Paul Martin, had a week to prepare and his tactical program and drills were excellent.  He had his participants laughing and running all over the training area.  The three police officers within his group all spoke very highly of the application features of the training.  They all indicated that they would be taking Paul's program of instruction home with them and adding it to their personal training routines.  Paul also did a "killer version" of Sayaw Isa, as develpoed by PG Tom Bolden, for his American Modern Arnis Associates curriculum.  You will want to check that  out on the Symposium videoo/DVD when it comes out in about a month.

John Ralston, gave us a pressure point seminar, on Sunday.  Excellent program and everyone that attended was impressed.
I was very happy to clear a spot for John and still happier yet with the results and reviews.

Tim Kashino, was attending the Symposium just one week after returning home from overseas Naval duties.  He had a day to get ready.  I picked him up at the airport on Friday, said hello and then informed him that he would be teaching on Saturday.  His two sessions on Dos Manos or two hand on a single stick were among the best offerings at the Symposium.

One of the beauties of the Symposium experience is just how flexible and talented some Modern Arnis people are.  Professor would have been quite proud of the presentations.  The diversity of presentations clearly reflected the value and purpose behind "the art within your art" philosophy of the earlier teaching eras.  In fact if there had been one or two surprise "big names" 
it would not have necessarily made the Symposium any better!

The beauty was in the accessibilty of the instructors to all of the participants.  The fact that all 5 of these people were able and willing to step up and step in made the Symposium very unique and spontanious.  Almost anyone could have been tapped to do a session.  It was a seamless inclusion of new and previously unannounced instructors that added the extra something to this event.  The feeling of closeness and "family" was achieved in spite of the best efforts of some people to say that the Sympsoium would not work or be effective.  

The discussions, side bars and dinner conversations were sensational and highly informative.  Martial arts is about action and movement, but sharing information and history made the Symposium quite different from an organizational camp or seminar.  The Symposium was attended by a cross section of people who are associated with Modern Arnis and who studied under the late Professor Presas.  There was diversity and an openness that is seldom achievable within an organizational context.  

To those who missed the event, I am sorry!  There WILL NOT BE ANOTHER SYMPOSIUM, host by yours truely.  That "Honor" can be picked up by anyone who wants it!  

For those of you who attended, I want to express my thanks and appriciation for your efforts in support of this idea.  There will be a "Arnis Family Reunion" next year.  Just give me a week to slow down and start the planning.  The dates for those of you who want to put it on your calender are Friday, July 9 - Sunday, July 11.  There will be a lunch break!!!!   

Jerome Barber, Ed.D:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

I didn't attend his session, but I had the pleasure of working with him a bit during another session.

In any event, no matter how great or not so great, I always stress the importance of being able to take as many little "gold nuggets of knowledge" as you can away with you. Even if you would never adopt that persons fighting style, you can take a small piece of knowledge away. This is how I am always learning, even in cases were I "disagree" with what is being taught.

In the case of John, I took away a small gold nugget from him; when we were working together, he showed me a pressure point that was very effective in releasing the neck muscles, for the purpose of doing a neck break. I knew of the point, but I had lumped it into the many points that are accessable on the head. I learned the effectiveness of using this point as a "first choice" when attempting to release the neck muscles.

Thanks john for that little "gold nugget"!

I am just stressing the importance of "always learning"


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 19, 2003)

For what it's worth, I enjoyed attending the symposium. Thank you Mike Stone, Rich and Jerome for the kind words on my presentations, and to all of the participants that joined me for my blocks of instruction. I enjoyed giving the instruction as well as being taught. I REEEEEEEEEALLY enjoyed the presentations by Dan Anderson and Bram Frank. Great stuff!!!! I wanted to train with Peter Vargas and Mr. Muhammad, but each time they taught, I was on the bill to teach as well. 

It was a positive experience in Modern Arnis and just where the creative mind can take the art. I based my "Dos Manos" presentation on the premise that many Modern Arnis practicioners train to use their right and left hand, but little or no consideration is given to the use of two hands on one stick. I focused on translating the movements from the Professor's classical styles to that particular configuation. It offers some very interesting and effective close quarter applictaions.

I was pleasently surprised when GM Neal Hummerstone joined my Dos Manos presentation on the 13th.  It was an honor to have him there. 

It would be great to see more events like this popping up in different areas. It would be even better if the various "splinter groups" could let down their guard long enough to come together and share their soup with each other. There's nothing to be afraid of by doing that.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a reply regarding the Symposium I posted in another forum:

_From: Patrick Davies 
Subject: RE: The Symposium - Were you there? 
1 - "From the vast amount of postings I have read, the symposium was a success 
and congratulations to those who did it."  
2 - "... then you simply present Modern Arnis as 
fragmented group in conflict with each other!" 
Pat Davies_

Hi Pat,

1 - From a training standpoint, the Symposium went well.  The instructors all did a fine job and while it was as not Modern Arnis heavy as initially planned, anyone doing Modern Arnis could see connecting threads and ways they could apply what was taught in their own art. 

2 - Ohhhhhhhhhh, unfortunately we are a fragmented family.  We are Ed Parker's American Kenpo all over again without the style structural or organizational base preceding it.  BUT be that as it may, this was a first and more such events will follow it and they will increase in unity.  The unity I speak of is not that of a central organization or even a group hug but that of a willingness to work together in showing different presentations and applications coming from an art that has a common origin.  

_*Remy Presas Modern Arnis*_ and* Y2K Modern Arnis* are two different animals.  Remy Presas held together a group of very differing personalities through his skill and charisma.  Personality wise, how much different can you get than myself, Tim Hartman, Jerome Barber, Dieter Knuettel, Randi Shea, Jeff Delaney, Remy P. Presas, Kelly Worden and Bram Frank?  Actually the list could go on and on but I had to stop the question somewhere.  That was Remy Presas Modern Arnis.  We were all behind the man.  

Y2K Modern Arnis currently is IMAF (Shea), IMAF (Delaney), IMAF Philippines, WMAA (Hartman), WMAC (Worden), DAV (Knuettel), CSSD/SD Combat Modern Arnis (Frank), Modern Arnis Philippines (Inocalla), MARPPIO (Presas family), Modern Arnis 80 (Anderson - n.b. I am also a member of WMAA) and a host of independants.  This is neither bad nor good but the usual course of things.  Not all the children follow in dad's footsteps.  So we are a fragmented group.  And the kids still bicker amongst ourselves from time to time but the Symposium was a first effort to have the kids get together, a family reunion of sorts, to show off the family album.  As in most family reunions, not all of the family shows up but we had some there.  In that it was a success.  Also, as in most family reunions, we'll have more.

Yours,

Dan Anderson


----------



## Tgace (Jul 31, 2003)

Wish I could have been there. I had a long planned (and paid for) family vacation out of state. 

Would have liked to have seen some of the old crowd, for those who remember me. (How have ya been Rich?)


----------

